# The Strange Tingling Feeling in my....



## Rouz (Apr 21, 2011)

FAF can you answer my question?

 Why do my penis and balls tingle when I'm on a roller coaster or up high? I get it when I'm on the the side of railing with the ground bellow me, or climbing a high fence. It only happens when there is huge height difference it seems or I'm not 100% safe at a certain height.
I don't get this feeling very often but its an amazing feeling. It's almost like an orgasm but it's not. It's just this gentle tingle around my genitals and stomach that I never want to go away. Is it adrenaline? I don't think it is because its a completely different feeling.

I got the feeling while watching this [video]http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/adventure/adventure-featured/adv-beyond-the-edge-honnold.html[/video]


----------



## Blutide (Apr 21, 2011)

You REALLY like heights?

I don't know, I don't tingle feelings like that being up high.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 21, 2011)

Acrophilia. That's a new one for me.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 21, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Acrophilia. That's a new one for me.



I wouldn't put in that category :C. It just this real cool feeling of being up high. I'm just more curious about why it happens? Does it happen to anyone else? It's hard to describe. Watch the video and tell me


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 21, 2011)

I know you mean, but I'm not sure I'd say that it's concentrated round my genitals :V

I get it computer games sometimes as well if I'm really concentrating on not falling to a horrible death. Like this part in HL2

[yt]95vj6D4ULYY[/yt]

dontfalloffdontfalloffdontfalloffdontfalloff


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2011)

I get the same feeling. Are you afraid of heights? For me, it's a fear of heights. I'm TERRIFIED OF ROLLERCOASTERS.
Testicles retract for many reasons and one of them is excitement. Fear is a form of excitement. Maybe that's why?


----------



## Rouz (Apr 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I know you mean, but I'm not sure I'd say that it's concentrated round my genitals :V



Most of the feeling I would say is concentrated in my stomach, but the most intense is around the genitals.




Clayton said:


> I get the same feeling. Are you afraid of heights? For me, it's a fear of heights. I'm TERRIFIED OF ROLLERCOASTERS.
> Testicles retract for many reasons and one of them is excitement. Fear is a form of excitement. Maybe that's why?



It's not just extreme heights, it could be like a 2 story building.

Example: My friends and I use to pretend to jump over the railing at the mall when we were mallrats, and just the feeling of fake jumping gave me this incredible awesome feeling.

Maybe, I was thinking it was adrenaline or something, but I was looking for a biological answer.  You're proabably right, what I just wrote sound like an excitement thing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2011)

Not my junk, but my lower abdomen. Usually happens when I watch myself fall from a massive height in a video game.

EDIT: could be retracting balls in my abdomen...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2011)

Rouz said:


> It's not just extreme heights, it could be like a 2 story building.
> 
> Example: My friends and I use to pretend to jump over the railing at the mall when we were mallrats, and just the feeling of fake jumping gave me this incredible awesome feeling.
> 
> Maybe, I was thinking it was adrenaline or something, but I was looking for a biological answer.  You're proabably right, what I just wrote sound like an excitement thing.


 Yeah it's excitement/adrenaline


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2011)

There's this one hill, and when I drive to the top of it, it levels out sharply, feeling like a drop and gives me that feeling you describe in my genitals and stomach. Seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think I get this.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 21, 2011)

This and SIX's thread have to be the worst two threads posted within a half-hour of each other.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think I get this.


We're discussing the neurological effects of an adrenaline rush.


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> We're discussing the neurological effects of an adrenaline rush.


Wow, someone must be absolutely terrified of heights if they can just look over the edge from safety and their balls shrivel. I'm not that afraid of heights anymore, only when safety equipment associated with said heights might fail. I've had a few ladders drop out from under me, and I've almost slid off the roof twice, thank fuck I was tied.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 21, 2011)

.... woooooooow.


----------



## Cain (Apr 22, 2011)

Adrenaline. That is all.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 22, 2011)

While I wouldn't generally describe an adrenaline rush as having anything to do with my privates, that otherwise seems to be what you're talking about. 

Personally I like G-forces/freefall better than just being someplace high. I think I'm a little bit afraid of heights... though I do love flying so what do I know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Acrophilia. That's a new one for me.


 It already exists.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It already exists.


 

Hence "for me." 

It's already been established that any conceivable fetish already exists.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 22, 2011)

Perhaps it is from a sudden rush of blood to the area, or away from the area?
I get this on swings. >///<
I would have no actual idea as to why, but my guess would be a blood related thing.
It might stimulate the nerves in a certain way?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 22, 2011)

Rouz said:


> adrenaline


 
This is biological. Norepenephren and Epenephrin.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 22, 2011)

Been said before, but its just a reaction to a large dose of adrenaline. I used to get "tummy tickles" on rollercoasters when I was 5'ish. I never get them anymore unless the rollercoaster has some seriouse airtime.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 23, 2011)

I get the same feeling when I'm in a plane, just as it takes off.  That sudden "whoosh" of speed and rising altitude feels great down there.


----------



## Ley (Apr 23, 2011)

Whyyyy this thread x.x


----------



## Ley (Apr 23, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Acrophilia. That's a new one for me.


 
Uh. Mile High Club.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> Uh. Mile High Club.


 
Wasn't that for dugs?


----------



## Ley (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Wasn't that for dugs?


 
Sex on an airplane, a mile high or over. 's not for drugs. I would know because I was conceived like that


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> Sex on an airplane, a mile high or over. 's not for drugs. I would know because I was conceived like that =_=


 Fucking awesome.

I don't wanna know how I was conceived.


----------



## Ley (Apr 23, 2011)

To add to it Apparently it was over Russia


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> Sex on an airplane, a mile high or over. 's not for drugs. I would know because I was conceived like that


 
Bet your ears don't pop when you're on a plane now.

Plus using the restroom on them probably seems a bit awkward now doesn't it?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> Sex on an airplane, a mile high or over. 's not for drugs. I would know because I was conceived like that





Term_the_Schmuck said:


> pop when you're on a plane


 
:V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> :V


 
I'm not getting it.

Am I the only one on this?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm not getting it.
> 
> Am I the only one on this?


 
I probably should have reversed the order of the quotes.

It was supposed to be an innuendo. Bah, nevermind.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe it's hormones.


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2011)

It's like that feeling when you go down a hill in a car fast. 

PoPo: Why were you going 70?

Me: You know that feeling you get around your balls when you go down a hill real fast? Like an orgasm?

PoPo: ... Please step out of the car.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Apr 24, 2011)

I get this if I'm on a swing set going *REALLY HARD*, and then lean all the way back when I'm at the "front" end of the swing, and get to watch the ground come rushing toward my face.

I also always involuntarily go "wouuu" in a really high-pitched voice when I do that. The kids on the schoolyard made me remember that part especially well.


----------



## Streaker (May 6, 2011)

I have the same thing but mine is triggered from fear when I am protective of someone or an animal I love. If my kid almost falls down the stairs, I will feel it or if someone almost shuts the door on a pet's tail. It definitely gets my attention. I have never heard of anyone else speak of this. I wonder if it an adrenaline rush caused my fear?  I never get it if I feel like I am in danger though, just when those I care about look like they are in trouble. Adrenaline affects me differently so it is very strange!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 6, 2011)

I can't fucking believe I actually read this.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Streaker said:


> I have the same thing but mine is triggered from fear when I am protective of someone or an animal I love. If my kid almost falls down the stairs, I will feel it or if someone almost shuts the door on a pet's tail. It definitely gets my attention. I have never heard of anyone else speak of this. I wonder if it an adrenaline rush caused my fear?  I never get it if I feel like I am in danger though, just when those I care about look like they are in trouble. Adrenaline affects me differently so it is very strange!


 
This is either the best or the worst post I have seen in a very long time. 

I honestly have no idea which it is.


----------

